# Nuevo Auge del Cobre en la Arquitectura (Artículo para Arquitectos)



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*Lo Que Brilla Es Cobre * 

El cobre pasó a ser uno de los materiales preferidos de los arquitectos a nivel mundial. No sólo Ghery, Fuksas y Piano lo han elegido por sus propiedades estéticas y técnicas; también los latinoamericanos lo están utilizando en premiados proyectos. Nada mal para Chile. La exportación de productos laminados de cobre para la arquitectura aumentó un 7,4 por ciento en los últimos tres años. 








_La Facultad de Matemáticas de la Universidad Católica de Santiago, obra del arquitecto Alejandro Aravena, tiene revestimiento de cobre en la fachada con paneles en forma de muro de cortina._ 

En vez de limitar la creatividad de los arquitectos, el cobre la potencia. Una de sus particularidades es la amplia gama de colores que ofrece: rojo, verde, amarillo, terracota, café oscuro y azuloso son algunas de las 21 tonalidades que puede adquirir según el tratamiento al que se someta.

En la torre de control portuario de Lisboa, luce un atractivo rojizo que el arquitecto Goncalo Byrne escogió para que se distinguiera desde distintos ángulos de la hermosa ciudad. En Sao Paulo, el verde pompeyano que el material adquiere identifica al hotel Unique, uno de los más lujosos del mundo, obra del arquitecto Ruy Ohtake.








_El Hotel Unique de Sao Paulo proyectado por Ruy Ohtake es una de las referencias arquitectónicas de la ciudad. Placas de cobre revisten los 4.600 metros cuadrados de la fachada. _ 

Entre sus bondades destacan la ductibilidad y maleabilidad. "El cobre es un papel en blanco", comenta Darío Rodríguez, arquitecto del departamento técnico de Procobre. "Con él se logran todas las formas posibles: redondas, triangulares, cuadradas, rectangulares, curvas. Es fácil de trabajar porque se puede doblar, cortar, dimensionar y emballetar. Su mayor virtud está en su desventaja: es una materia prima sin gran proceso que posibilita cualquier diseño", explica.








_Los forros, frontones y tapacanes del Centro Cultural Estación Mapocho son de planchas de cobre laminado. La obra es de Teodoro Fernández, Ramón López, Montserrat Palmer y Rodrigo Pérez de Arce. _ 

- El cobre es prácticamente eterno. Una vez puesto, uno se puede olvidar porque no se deteriora*, dice Juan Ignacio Baixas, decano de la Facultad de Arquitectura de la Universidad Católica y autor, junto a Enrique del Río Ojeda, del Museo Interactivo Mirador (Mim) cuyo techo es de cobre. "Como materia prima no se oxida más que superficialmente, y en la práctica se puede recuperar el 99 % de él. En situaciones que lo ameritan es fácil de proteger con barnices cuya duración supera los diez años, aunque conozco casos en que han pasado veinte años sin retoques. Además se recicla con facilidad", explica.








_El cobre empleado en la reposición del edificio planetario es del tipo electrolítico. El arquitecto Darío Rodríguez lo protegió con laca transparente para cobre de tipo Incralac. _ 

Provincia a la delantera

En 1990, Chile, el mayor productor de cobre a nivel mundial, no tenía un sólo metro cuadrado construido en este material. Hoy tiene millones. En Santiago, el metal se deja ver en el Odeón de la Plaza de Armas, en las verdes cúpulas de la iglesia de los Dominicos y del Hotel Sonesta; en las café del Hotel España, y la Estación Mapocho pasó de ser un olvidado terminal de trenes a un hito arquitectónico capitalino. En el norte, la restauración de la Catedral San Marcos permitió resucitar una completa zona de Tarapacá, y en Santo Domingo se distingue la Iglesia Santa María de Las Brisas con revestimiento de cobre sobre la base de emballetados.


El cobre es maleable y antiséptico, resistente a la corrosión, y es versátil al aliarse con otros metales. Se puede usar como aplicaciones en cubiertas, muros y pilares, cualidades que incentivaron importantes obras en Santiago como la Casa Grau de Mathias Klotz; la casa Manhs de los arquitectos Luis Izquierdo y Antonia Lehmann, y la Facultad de Matemáticas de la Universidad Católica, proyectada por el arquitecto Alejandro Aravena. Y como este material resiste viento, hielo, nieve y calor sirve tanto para la Patagonia como para la playa, como lo demuestra la casa del arquitecto Joaquín Velasco Rubio ubicada en un cerro de Mantagua, entre Concón y Quintero.








_La casa Jaururo con celosías de cobre fue construida el 2002 cerca de La Ligua. La obra es de los arquitectos Alejandro Valdés y Rodrigo Piwonka. _ 

En diez años el tema se ha desarrollado con fuerza, pero los pioneros enfrentaron dificultades por la falta de experiencia. Le ocurrió a la constructora del MIM, pero finalmente pudieron soslayar los inconvenientes. "En general, el problema es que se tiende a utilizar el cobre como fierro galvanizado, pero el metal rojo tiene un coeficiente de dilatación mucho mayor, por lo que se deben tomar precauciones. Esto es especialmente crítico en un material que se usa en forma de plancha discontinua, pues ello implica que las uniones deben aceptar estas dilataciones", explica Juan Ignacio Baixas. Además, el académico reconoce que para enseñar en profundidad las aplicaciones cupríferas en la construcción, habría que dedicar un tiempo excesivo dentro de la duración normal de una carrera de arquitectura, por lo que a los alumnos chilenos se les enseña lo básico en esta materia.








_El arca de Ralph Erskine en Londres tiene un muro cortina y una cubierta de cobre._ 

De asesorar y promover su uso se encarga Procobre, entidad encargada de crear mano de obra especializada, llamar a concursos, hacer asesorías técnicas e investigaciones. En 15 años su labor se ha traducido en la construcción de colegios, hoteles y principalmente casas expuestas a la humedad corrosiva, según explica Darío Rodríguez. "Es un metal ideal para climas como el del sur de Chile o la playa. Es inoxidable, indestructible porque no pierde moléculas, se autoprotege con capas de sales verdes y adquiere un color muy bonito. Incluso muchos arquitectos lo piden con un proceso acelerado de corrosión para tener esa tonalidad desde un comienzo".

Por tratarse de un material noble, su valor puede no resultar muy conveniente en construcciones de carácter meramente funcional, por lo que se está usando básicamente en reconstrucción patrimonial, hitos urbanos y proyectos residenciales. Esta es una situación que Procobre espera revertir con el cobre Lec, una lámina electrolítica con menos proceso de elaboración, lo que abarata costos hasta en un 50 por ciento. Por el momento, tiene una sola medida: 95 x 95 cm, con un espesor de 0,5 mm. En Chile ya se han instalado más de cien toneladas en construcción. Se espera tener un éxito similar en el extranjero con la tejuela de cobre, de 20 x 20 cm, que se está comenzando a exportar a Alemania.








_El techo de cobre natural del Museo Interactivo Mirador, Mim, en Santiago, es una de las caras del edificio que más se aprecian desde el cerro que lo rodea. La obra es de los arquitectos Juan Ignacio Baixas y Enrique del Río. _ 

Tendencia en alza

Estados Unidos y Europa están utilizando el cobre para sus nuevos hitos arquitectónicos. En Italia está la famosa iglesia del Padre Pío de Renzo Piano, quien además eligió el metal para otra de sus aplaudidas obras, el Museo Nemo de Ámsterdam. También en Holanda impresionó el pabellón de exposición con forma de huevo de Mecanoo Arquitectos que se transformó en el Museo Holandés al aire libre de Arnhem.








_Uno de los hitos urbanos de Ámsterdam, de Renzo Piano, está cubierto de cobre verde: El Centro Nacional de Ciencia y Tecnología, Nemo. _ 

Herzog & de Meuron Arquitectos optó por el cobre para hacer un muro cortina y celosías en el edificio de ferrocarriles de Basilea, Suiza, y Frank Ghery revistió el Centro Cultural de Toledo con él. Y no sólo lo han usado en exteriores. La embajada de Finlandia en Washington tienes salas revestidas en cobre y el italiano Andrea Ponsi ha desarrollado oficinas y baños completos mezclándolo con bronce.

La lista se extiende a Argentina, México, Perú, Bolivia, Brasil y un largo etc, pero el denominador común en la arquitectura actual es que el cobre le ha impreso a las nuevas obras carácter y elegancia.

La tendencia beneficia a Chile: La exportación de productos laminados de cobre para la arquitectura ha aumentado en un 7,4 por ciento en los últimos tres años, según datos del Departamento de Exportaciones de la Manufacturera de Cobre, Madeco. 

Ximena Villanueva G..

Interesante, no?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sí, interesante, espero ver en Lima este tipo de construcciones cupriferas, imaginen si cae un rayo sobre estas estructuras.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

El Arco de Londres me parece impresionante, tengo un libro de arquitectura donde se ven más fotos..realmente una obra de arte. Nosotros con todo el cobre que tenemos tb podríamos hacer unas buenas obras arquitectónicas con diseños originales.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Sí, el cobre puede darle un toque muy agradable a los acabados de las construcciones, tal como sucede con el acero o el aluminio.


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

no lo habia pensado pero se nota q queda bien


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

aha ! gracias por tan buen articulo, si es interesante, por la manera como se usa este material, no sera novedad ver en nuestro pais una gama extensa de edificaciones "en cobre"


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Puse este artículo pensando que le iba a interesar a los arquitectos, pero veo que no fue así. De los que estudian o ejercen esta carrera, sólo Skyperú34 dijo algo. Ni Vane le dio bola! :|


----------



## Carbet (Jun 13, 2005)

Oye Pedro1011, yo estudio arquitectura y lei el articulo, solo que no habia posteado ya que me siento extraño cuando estoy en otro foro (soy algo acomplejado para eso  )

Me parecio muy interesante, muchas gracias por ponerlo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Por favor no tienes porque paltearte, en Incascrapers todos son bienvenidos.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Gracias por el comentario, Carbet, y entra a este foro con toda confianza.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Dónde estan los Arquitectos????


----------

